# Export plates



## Brcanuck (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello, I am considering buying a motorhome in Germany and travelling around Europe before taking it back to the U.K., can anybody give me an idea of how much 90 days insurance costs on an export plate ?

Cheers


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I am not an expert, but I assume the buerocratic hurdles for having a permit to drive the vehicle around all the countries are probably insurmountable. You will need to register it probably in one country (for which you need a residential address and visa there) and get an export permit after your travel.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As I understand it, "export plates" are temporary license plates for someone staying less than a year in one of the EU countries and who has, therefore, not been charged VAT on their vehicle. The expiration date of the plates is the date by which the vehicle must be either exported from the country or sold (and the purchaser at that point will pay VAT on the vehicle).

I would talk to the dealer where you're planning on buying the camper to see what they recommend. It's possible you'd have to sell the camper back to the dealer at the end of your travels so that they could resolve the VAT issues.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

